

Can we build alternative Internet grid with that? - mgl
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/37881/?p1=A1&a=f

======
zwieback
No, unfortunately not. On-Ramp's wireless technology is optimized for a large
number of slow uplinks, e.g. sensor networks with little or no data flowing in
the other direction.

